# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  Burma plant 2 neue Flughäfen

## schiene

"Burma will zwei neue Großflughäfen errichten und damit mehr ausländische Touristen in das Land holen. In Dawei im Süden des lange Zeit isolierten asiatischen Landes soll der bisherige Regionalflughafen zum Dawei International Airport ausgebaut werden. In Bago in der Nähe von Rangun soll der Hanthawaddy International Airport entstehen, meldet die chinesische Nachrichtenagentur Xinhua."
hier gehts weiter...
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/...0.html#ref=rss

----------


## maeeutik

Eigentlich schade, dass niemand im Forum dieses von "schiene" plazierte Thema aufnehmen moechte.

Fuer mich ist es ein weiteres Indiz dessen, was da in Myanmar - seitens der Chinesen - in naher, wie mittelfristiger, Zukunft geplant ist.
Und dies wird, muss und kann dem Land Thailand nicht gefallen.

Dass dies von offizieller thailaendischer Seite weder kommentiert noch kritisiert wird ist schon Alltag - denn die Gewinnler aus dieser Situation sitzen einmal mehr direkt an der "Erkenntnis- und Entscheidungsquelle".

Tavoy, oder wie dessen Schreibweise auch sonst sein mag, wir ein Drehkreuz fuer das noerdlich Suedostasien werden. Damit sind die thailaendischen Traeume, kuenftig eine solche Stellung fuer Suedostasien einnehmen zu koennen, ausgetraeumt.
Hat Tavoy heute noch keine (nennenswerte) Industrie, so wird sich das spaetestens dann aendern wenn der neue (von China geplant, gesponserte und unterhaltene) Ueberseehafen fertiggestellt sein wird. Das thailaendische Pendant "Laem Chabang" wird damit zu dem was es tatsaechlich ist - ein Regionalhafen mit Anlegemoeglichkeiten fuer Hochseeschiffe.

China liegt den Thailaendern schon seit Jahren in den Ohren diverse Highways und Bahnstrecken auf thailaendischem Territorium neu- bzw. ausbauen zu duerfen (natuerlich mit finanzieller Hilfe/Unterstuetzung durch die Chinesen - die einhergeht mit einer groesseren Abhaengigkeit Thailands von China). Insbesondere betrifft dies Projekte die aus China kommend den Verkehrsfluss ins Land verbessern sollen - ABER (und das ist wohl nur den sogenannten "Gewinnlern", den Informierten, den Etablierten wirklich bewusst), diese Verkehrsadern werden in Zentralthailand Verzweigungen haben die sich insbesondere auf den "Link" nach dem myanmanischen Tavoy fokusieren.
Waren aus China koennten so um mindestens eine Woche oder gar schneller aus dem Land in Richtung Afrika und selbstverstaendlich nach Europa gebracht werden. Das ist eine unwahrscheinlich grosse Dimension im volkswirtschaftlichen Agieren  

Unter all diesen Gesichtspunkten - was liegt damit naeher als auch ein Drehkreuz fuer den internationalen Flugverkehr in Tavoy zu schaffen?
Waren werden per Schiff und ggf. per Flugzeug in andere Kontinente transportiert.
Die im deutschen Nachrichtenmagazin "Spiegel" analysierten Gruende (siehe auch den "link" unter "schienes" Eroeffnungspost) fuer den Bau von 2 Grossflughaefen in Myanmar sind meines Erachtens typisch deutsche Schlussfolgerungen - man kann sich in unserer alten Heimat einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es ausser der Entwicklung des Tourismus, in Laendern wie Myanmar, noch andere Perspektiven der volkswirtschaftlich Entwicklung gibt.  

Fuer Thailand, aber auch fuer Andere, blauaeugig Sehende, wird es ein Erwachen geben dessen Wohl oder Wehe sich erst dann wirklich manifestiert wenn ein Umdenken oder auch nur "Mitdenken" nur noch schwer zu realisieren sein wird.

maeeutik

----------


## chauat

Ich sehe NICHTS Erstrebenswertes darin aus allen Ländern der Welt Industriewüsten zu machen wie es China schon ist. 
In meiner Stadt sind die Bewohner letztes Jahr dagegen angegangen das dort eine Firma gebaut wird. Ihnen gefällte es in ihren Plantaschenlandschaft besser!

----------


## schiene

Wenn sich für solche Projekte genügend Investoren finden kann es schon sehr schnell zur Konurenz für Thailand werden.
Somit wird auch nicht ausbleiben das sich die Invastruktur in Burma verbessert.
Übrigens liegt das Durchschnittsalter in Burma bei 26,9 ,in Thailand bei 34,2 und in Deutschland bei 44,9 Jahren.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich kenne *Ibiza* noch als Backpacker und Hippieparadies
so auch *Ko Samui* oder auch* Goa* in Indien etc.
Was ist daraus geworden, wie sieht das Heute aus  :: 

Wir werden unsere Erde bald nicht wiedererkennen !

----------

